# slug range?



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

hey everyone i want to get some practice in with my shotgun shooting slugs for deer season but cant seem to find a range close to cleveland, does anyone know of a range where i can shoot slugs? thanks for any help


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Publicly, you can go out to the range at Grand River. That's the only public outdoor range I know of.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Does Stonewall indoor range allow slugs? A&A trap and skeet on Fenstermaker rd in Hiram (not sure of the city, but how many Fenstermaker rds can there be?) Has 50, 100, and 200 yard ranges. Also a good pro shop and gun shop called Targething. www.targething.com/gunshop.php


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

you cannot beat the range at grand river wildlife area. it is $5.00 for the day and very nice place with plenty of room.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

johnrude said:


> you cannot beat the range at grand river wildlife area. it is $5.00 for the day and very nice place with plenty of room.


I'll second that! $24.00 for an annual pass. Range is open Weds-Sun. 9 -5. Very nice!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You can shoot slugs at Stonewall, but that place has turned into a circus. Also, you're only looking at 25 yards max.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

does grand river allow blackpowder?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

yes blackpowder is allowed


----------

